# Urgent - 18 baby rats threatened to be thrown outside!!



## Lupa (Jan 4, 2014)

I know this is a craigslist ad, but considering the urgency of the situation I made this thread.

If it should just remain in the Craigslist section please feel free to move or delete.

18 BABY RATS, apparently they need to be gone ASAP or they will be thrown outside and into the cold.

This is Nebraska, (Hastings) Grand Island area. 

If anyone can help, please do so! I am not in Nebraska, or I would take them...

http://grandisland.craigslist.org/pet/4277096105.html


----------

